
Don't Create Objects That End with -ER - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/03/09/objects-end-with-er.html?2015-10
======
dalke
You posted this 5 months ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9174193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9174193)
, with 10 comments.

In that thread I gave what I consider to be substantive comments, and felt
that your responses were incomplete.

In addition to my concrete example of something useful named a "-reader",
other objects that end with an "-er"/"-or" include "generator",
"ParseTreeListener", "JavaLexer", "JavaParser", and "ParseTreeWalker". What
are your proposed better names or better design for those?

